# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  ethernet voip phone?

## kapcom01

γεια σε ολους...ειμαι 2 μερες τωρα συνδεδεμενος στο awmn και θελω να ρωτησω για το voip.

υπαρχει κανα φθηνο τηλεφωνακι που να μπαινει με RJ45 στη LAN και να κανει αυτονομα τη δουλεια του χωρις να χρειαζεται υπολογιστη αναμενο?

επισης βλεπω εδω/εδω ενα firmware αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω για ποια συσκευη!

εσεις τι χρησιμοποιειτε? δε πιστευω netmeeting  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Linksys pap2 και μια απλη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη κανεις αυτο που θελεις .(το εχουν τα μαγαζια που φερνουν και τον εξοπλησμο για wireless).  ::  
Κανε μια αναζητηση και θα βρεις πολλες πληροφορειες για τις διαφορες λυσεις που κυκλοφορουν.

----------


## xaotikos

Θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα αν μπορεί να πει κάποιος συνοπτικά τι λύσεις υπάρχουν σε αυτό το θέμα. Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει κάτι που να μπαίνει πχ. στο switch και να μπορεί μέσω κάποιου server (πιθανόν asterisk) να επικοινωνεί με τους υπόλοιπους.

Με ενδιαφέρει για το VoIP στο AWMN αλλά και για το voipbuster. Pls όποιος μπορεί ας γράψει μερικά είδη συσκευών και πως λειτουργούν.

----------


## dti

> επισης βλεπω εδω/εδω ενα firmware αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω για ποια συσκευη!


Πρόκειται για ένα κινέζικο ip phone που το είχαμε αγοράσει αρκετοί μέσω ομαδικής παραγγελίας, με κόστος γύρω στα 65 ευρώ. 
Μας παίδεψε αρκετά μέχρι να είναι συμβατό με τα Cisco ATA, αλλά τελικά χάρις στην επιμονή και υπομονή μας έπαιξε και καθώς υπήρξαν αρκετά firmware updates με ουσιαστικές βελτιώσεις, τελικά ήταν καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## kapcom01

> Πρόκειται για ένα κινέζικο ip phone που το είχαμε αγοράσει αρκετοί μέσω ομαδικής παραγγελίας, με κόστος γύρω στα 65 ευρώ. 
> Μας παίδεψε αρκετά μέχρι να είναι συμβατό με τα Cisco ATA, αλλά τελικά χάρις στην επιμονή και υπομονή μας έπαιξε και καθώς υπήρξαν αρκετά firmware updates με ουσιαστικές βελτιώσεις, τελικά ήταν καλή περίπτωση.


μπορεις να μου δωσεις μερικες πληροφοριες γι'αυτη τη συσκευη...κανα λινκ...καμια φωτογραφια...
Για να καταλαβω τι ακριβως γινεται.




> Linksys pap2 και μια απλη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη κανεις αυτο που θελεις .(το εχουν τα μαγαζια που φερνουν και τον εξοπλησμο για wireless).  
> Κανε μια αναζητηση και θα βρεις πολλες πληροφορειες για τις διαφορες λυσεις που κυκλοφορουν.


το εχω δει αυτο αλλα ειναι πανακριβο...οχι πως εχω βρει κατι φθηνοτερο αλλα αμα ειναι να δωσω 80ευρω για ενα τηλεφωνο  ::  ε τοτε μιλαω και απο το netmeeting!!!

Σχετικα με αυτο το linksys, λεει οτι εχει αναγνωριση κλησης...δηλαδη μπορω να βαλω εναν ασυρματο που εχω και να μου δειχνει στην οθονη το ip του καλωντος δηλαδη?

----------


## costas43gr

Ακριβως, δειχνει τον καλων.
Αν αναλογιστεις οτι αν ειναι να μιλας με αρκετους για απορειες - προβληματα - στησιμο κομβων - γιατι θελεις να γνωρισεις κι αλλους απο το δικτυο βρε αδερφε κ.τ.λ. (που ειναι δωρεαν), με το τηλ. μεσω οτε τοτε οταν ερθει ο λογαριασμος θα ψαχνεσε. Ασε που μπορει να φας το τιμολογιο απο τα νευρα σου και να σου κατσει κι αυτο.  ::  (εχθες μιλουσα περι τα 90λεπτα με εναν φιλο π.χ.)
Επισεις εχει κι αλλες υπηρεσιες που μπορεις να εκμεταλευτεις αν το ψαξεις λιγο πιο καλα.  ::  

Βαλτα κατω και δες ....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το pap2 που παίζει με vonage μπορείς να το πειράξεις να παίζει και με ότι θέλεις εσύ? Αν ναι είναι φθηνότερο από τα άλλα. π.χ http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Shop/Sh ... uctID=2286

----------


## dti

Αν καταφέρεις να σπάσεις το PAP που είναι κλειδωμένο από τη Vonage πες το μας... Το δίνουν σχεδόν τσάμπα στο ebay... αλλά κλειδωμένο.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ δεν νομίζω (αν και ψήνομαι να πάρω ένα τόσο φθηνά που είναι και να αρχίσω τους πειραματισμους, υπάρχουν μερικά sites). Έχουμε όμως μερικά τζιμάνια εδώ που άμα το πιάνανε δεν νομίζω να τους ξέφευγε  ::  

Μετά να δεις ανάπτυξη το VoIP  ::   ::  





> Με ενδιαφέρει για το VoIP στο AWMN αλλά και για το voipbuster. Pls όποιος μπορεί ας γράψει μερικά είδη συσκευών και πως λειτουργούν.

----------


## argi

Το PAP είναι πολύ καλό μηχανάκι και γενικά είναι και απο τα φτηνα... στην τελευταια παραγγελία είχε έρθει 65+ΦΠΑ και γενικα΄στο ebay μπορείς να το βρείς περίπου στα 50 με μεταφορικα΄... ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ να είναι ξεκλείδωτο γιατί αλλιώς μένεις με το τουβλάκι στα χέρια... γιατί αν περιμένουμε τα τζιμανάκια βαλτου ρίγανη...

Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει όταν εχεις τέτοια προσφορά να πας στον κινέζο...

Κατά τα άλλα sip, * , design.. ολα ΟΚ...

@rg!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αν καταφέρεις να σπάσεις το PAP που είναι κλειδωμένο από τη Vonage πες το μας... Το δίνουν σχεδόν τσάμπα στο ebay... αλλά κλειδωμένο.


Όχι για πολύ ακόμα...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει όταν εχεις τέτοια προσφορά να πας στον κινέζο...
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα sip, * , design.. ολα ΟΚ...
> 
> @rg!


Σ' αυτόν εδώ όμως, προσωπικά θα πήγαινα τρέχοντας! 
Τελικά η Winstron έχει κι άλλα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα προϊόντα, εκτός από τις γνωστές μας CM9...

----------


## eaggelidis

Πάντως σημασία έχει ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

Στο e-bay μπορείς να χτυπήσεις τα πάντα και από εκεί έχω πάρει cisco ip phone 7910 70 euro (τελική τιμή + μεταφορικά) 7905 90 euro, ata 186 60 euro.

Η

----------


## kapcom01

τι λετε γι'αυτο?
zyxel ZyXEL Prestige P2000Wβεβαια ξεφυγα απο το ethernet που ηταν το θεμα μου...  ::  αλλα ειναι αυτονομο χωρις software και χρηση υπολογιστη...

εχω AP μεσα στο σπιτι αρα βολευει..
μπορω να το παιρνω και μαζι μου και να παιζει οπου υπαρχει AP

αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι ταυτοχρονα σε πολλους provider. ενω το pap μπορει αλλα αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

αυτα της wistron που ειπες dti και αν ειναι τελεια!

----------


## 123456789

sipura spa 1001, 3000, 2100

----------


## lacbil

Καλό το sipura spa 2100 από όσους το έχουν δοκιμάσει; 
συνδέεται και με dsl και με awmn ταυτόχρονα; 
γύρω στα 100 ευρώ ή υπάρχει και φθηνότερο;

----------


## nmout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αν καταφέρεις να σπάσεις το PAP που είναι κλειδωμένο από τη Vonage πες το μας... Το δίνουν σχεδόν τσάμπα στο ebay... αλλά κλειδωμένο. 
> 
> 
> Όχι για πολύ ακόμα...


το ξεκλειδωσε κανεις το vonage?

----------


## xaotikos

Το τωρινό είναι δύσκολο. Τα παλιότερα, αρκετοί.

----------


## dimitriss

αν έχει firm 3.09 μπόρει να ξεκλειδώσει, αν έχει το 3.10 τότε θα πρέπει να περιμένει  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 22:41 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Hardware Reviews'.

----------

